# Woodworking in America - Cincinnati LJ get together?



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Don Newton started a thread about the Woodworking in America event coming to town. Thanks , Don! I didn't want to sidetrack that posting . http://lumberjocks.com/topics/17758

This could be an opportunity for any LJ's that attend to meet and greet. There's still some time between now and October to cook up something. I'm thinking of getting together at the marketplace area of the event.

It seems like a good chance to take advantage of a gathering that some might attend anyway.

If you have any comments, ideas or suggestions, please leave them here. Thanks! I hope to see you there!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry I can't make it as its a long walk and swim home.. Have a beer for me.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

everyone in your area Enjoy


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I figure that are a dozen lumberjocks within a 50 mile radius of that show. We need to get McDebbie to add a line item in the emag.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

I might be able to make it. I would like to meet up with fellow LJ's


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Perhaps we should wear something identifiable, like an LJ hat.
I'll be the one carrying the Cape Buffalo skull.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

If you see a guy that looks like my avatar, with a "where the heck am I?" look on his face, it's probably me.

LJ hat is a good idea!


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

I live in Cincinnati, right across the river from me. The Woodcraft store registered me for some drawing. So I may have to see about making it.


----------



## Woodcanuck (Mar 9, 2010)

Woohoooo….a happy father's day indeed. My wife and daughter must have gotten tired of me talking about WIA and signed me up as a father's day gift.

I'm in Toronto, so the 9 hour drive is going to be something to reckon with, but what the heck, there's good eats and toolmakers to wrangle with at the end of it.

Let's just say I'm excited.

We should revisit this thread closer to the time and see if we can all meet up.


----------



## glucas4 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm planning on going and would like to meet fellow LJs eyeball to eyeball.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Good eats! That's worth the trip right there.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

The best corned beef sandwiches and potato latkes are just across the street from the side entrance of the WIA venue.

Izzy Kadetz


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

this would be excellent - its near my anniversary and would be fun to meet up with you guys! ...the 2 hour drive is just a perk


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

Definitely count me in for a gathering. Lumberjocks are some of the best folks I have ever met. It's going to be a great time!


----------



## TheWoodsmith (May 28, 2010)

i'm about 3 hrs from cinci on the other edge of ohio but i was thinking about making the trip, just gotta justify the 300 bucks to the wife and its viva cincinatti! lol


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Dang - another LJ get together that I'm gonna miss

Have fun everyone!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Register Instructors Schedule Classes Exhibitors Sponsors Activities Travel
Exhibitors
9:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m. Friday, October 1 and Saturday, October 2
Free for attendees.
$7 admission for general public.

With more than 55 top-shelf exhibitors, this year's Woodworking in America Marketplace is the biggest (and best) ever.

Represented are many of the world's best toolmakers and manufacturers, many of whom you won't find at other shows - and it's all about woodworking (you'll find no wacky ladders or magic towels here).

This is your unique opportunity to comparison shop and actually try out all the tools you've dreamed about owning - before making your buying decision. Plus, many of the exhibitors offer hands-on instruction in their booths, so you can pick up a new skill while you shop.

Don't miss the Hand Tool Olympics all day in the Marketplace. Pit your woodworking skills against other attendees for fame and glory (and some great prizes).

Special demonstrations and exhibits to be announced.

Exhibitor

Acanthus Workshop, LLC
Adjust-A-Bench
Apollo Sprayers International, Inc. DBA The Finishing Store.com
Bad Axe Tool Works
Barnard Woodworking School
Benchcrafted
Blue Spruce Toolworks
Blum Tool Co.
Bowclamp
Brese Planes
Bridge City Tool Works
Clark & Williams
Connecticut School of Woodworking
Craftsman Gallery
Czeck Edge Hand Tool
D.L. Barrett & Sons
Daed Toolworks
Dilegno Woodshop Supply
Eccentric Toolworks
Elkhead Tools
Epilog Laser
Gabardi & Son
General International USA Inc.
Glen-Drake Toolworks
Greener Lumber, LLC
Handcraft Toolworks
Hock Tools
Horizon Wood Products
John Garrison Woodworking
Keller & Co.
Kreg Tool Co.
Lake Erie Toolworks. Inc.
Lee Valley Tools
Lie-Nielsen Toolworks
M. S. Bickford
Manny's Woodworker's Place
Marc Adams
Marcou Planes
Matlin Group
Medallion Toolworks
Micro Fence
Micro Jig
PS Wood Machines
Quality Engraving LLC
Ridge Carbide Tool Co.
RJR Studios
Sauer & Steiner Toolworks
Society of American Period Furniture Makers (SAPFM) Ohio River Valley Chapter; The Hand Tool Olympics, SAPFM Minnesota and Mike Siemsen's School of Woodworking
The Gorilla Glue Company
The Superior Works / The Tool Shop
Tools for Working Wood / Gramercy Tools
University of Rio Grande
Vogt Toolworks
Woodcraft Supply, LLC
Woodline USA
Woodpeckers Inc.
WoodworkersBookShop.com

Stay Connected

Sign up for the WIA e-newsletter

Woodworking in America
Brought to You By

SUPPORT OUR SPONSORS

Home | 
About Us | 
Contact Us | 
FAQ | 
Sponsors | 
Privacy Policy | 
Tell a Friend | 
Popular Woodworking Magazine
Copyright © 2010 F+W Publications, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

If it were not for the fact that my wife is having major surgery in October, I would make the 800 mile trip up I 75. It would be worth all that driving just to have the opportunity to meet Chris Schwarz.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

I am planning to attend. We have been lucky to attend all WIA conferences so far (the link is to the articles on my blog - lots of video, hand tools, people, etc.) Certainly don't want to miss Megan F. jumping on her workbench, or The Schwarz dancing to some nice hillbilly music, or Bob Lang doing a nice rendition of something on SketchUp, or Glen handling three power drills at once while juggling four chisels… 

I encourage everyone with a little free time to attend; the sacrifice will be worth your time and effort.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

My wife said "GO". So, my son and I will be attending.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Already registered and waiting for the big weekend


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

If there's a gathering I hope someone will stop by our booth and let me know about it. I think we're obligated for evening things while we're there but I'm not sure. I'll worry about getting all that together a few days before we leave.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This starts tomorrow morning. I'll be the guy walking around with this cane.

Friday is my only chance to go. I hope to see you there.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I have an appointment in the morning. I try to be there before lunch. I will be wearing my LJ t-shirt


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It was real good. I got to meet Dan, and Hobomonk,. Wood wench was there, too.

The tool museum is worth the price of admission.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

It was fun meeting several LumberJocks at WIA.
A good time was had by all.


----------

